# First Aluminum Pen with Alt. Ebony



## jmbaker79 (May 17, 2012)

So this is the first attempt at turning aluminum barrels. It is a Chrome Jr. Gent I FP. This is also my 2nd fp, the first one will be posted soon as well, and upgraded nibs are in the mail.  The cap is made of alt. ebony with aluminum segment bands. I picked this aluminum up at lowes on a whim. It comes as a tube, as in hollow, and it is a perfect fit for the jr gent I 10mm tube, fit just like I had drilled it. Did turn this on a mandrel, yet looking forward to turning the next between centers, as Im sure it will work much better. One tutorial here suggested to simply sand with 240, and 4 or 600 iirc. Im stubborn so I went all the way through micromesh, which seemed to burn it and produced a dull grayish finish. Recut it a little with a carbide tool, and wet sanded with a few grits which i think made a difference. Buffed with light, and high gloss metal polish. Looking forward to making another! C&C welcome! Thanks For your viewing time!


----------



## Justturnin (May 17, 2012)

*WOW!!*

I really really REALLY like that pen.  Nice work.  

Right click > save as desktop.....:biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (May 17, 2012)

I like it! The material works well together and the black threads on the Jr gent 1 give it a nice finished touch with the black cap.  Nice Work!


----------



## bobjackson (May 17, 2012)

Stellar. Nice job. I like it.


----------



## Wright (May 17, 2012)

Real nice pen. Like the color combo. Real clean looking.


----------



## jmbaker79 (May 17, 2012)

JohnU said:


> I like it! The material works well together and the black threads on the Jr gent 1 give it a nice finished touch with the black cap.  Nice Work!



Thanks! Feel like it could use some more black on the lower barrel, next time maybe. I did double up the black band on the cap to make a thicker black stripe. may skip that next time as the cap seems so long...its only a 16th maybe longer, just feels different.


----------



## Sataro (May 17, 2012)

Very nice looking pen. I like the aluminum/ebony combo.


----------



## rizaydog (May 18, 2012)

Very classy looking pen.  Nice job.


----------



## BradG (May 18, 2012)

I reall do like that, and the shape of the cap you have done really sets it off, along with the aluminium banding.

The only critique i will say, is that i wonder how pretty it will look in a few months time... after the metal has naturally oxidised and scratched a little being such a soft metal. Would be good if we could come up with a simple way of preserving this look while at the same time protecting the pen?

Anyones thoughts on this?  there's the obvious ones such as anodising it, though i appreciate thats not a simple method.. i was more thinking along the lines of a laquer of some type.. and i think i did come across a chemical whih you could apply to ali to stop it oxidising, though i wonder if it would hold up to general wear and tear. Certainly worth a few of us to experiment with


----------



## jmbaker79 (May 18, 2012)

BradG said:


> I reall do like that, and the shape of the cap you have done really sets it off, along with the aluminium banding.
> 
> The only critique i will say, is that i wonder how pretty it will look in a few months time... after the metal has naturally oxidised and scratched a little being such a soft metal. Would be good if we could come up with a simple way of preserving this look while at the same time protecting the pen?
> 
> Anyones thoughts on this?  there's the obvious ones such as anodising it, though i appreciate thats not a simple method.. i was more thinking along the lines of a laquer of some type.. and i think i did come across a chemical whih you could apply to ali to stop it oxidising, though i wonder if it would hold up to general wear and tear. Certainly worth a few of us to experiment with




Let the experiments begin! Anodizing would be ultimately what I would like to do although I'm sure that will be down the road. Let me know if you come up with something as I will absolutely make another aluminum pen soon!


----------



## JayLo (May 18, 2012)

Great looking combination.


----------



## WWAtty (May 18, 2012)

BradG said:


> I reall do like that, and the shape of the cap you have done really sets it off, along with the aluminium banding.
> 
> The only critique i will say, is that i wonder how pretty it will look in a few months time... after the metal has naturally oxidised and scratched a little being such a soft metal. Would be good if we could come up with a simple way of preserving this look while at the same time protecting the pen?
> 
> Anyones thoughts on this?  there's the obvious ones such as anodising it, though i appreciate thats not a simple method.. i was more thinking along the lines of a laquer of some type.. and i think i did come across a chemical whih you could apply to ali to stop it oxidising, though i wonder if it would hold up to general wear and tear. Certainly worth a few of us to experiment with



Find some 5052 aluminum alloy bar stock with H38 hardness at a metals supply company.   I doubt you'll scratch or ding that up much. It has good corrosion resistance, too.  Of course, you'll  probably need carbide cutting tools to work it.


----------



## BradG (May 18, 2012)

WWAtty said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > I reall do like that, and the shape of the cap you have done really sets it off, along with the aluminium banding.
> ...


 

It'l still oxidise unfortunately


----------



## Penultimate (May 18, 2012)

BradG said:


> I reall do like that, and the shape of the cap you have done really sets it off, along with the aluminium banding.
> 
> The only critique i will say, is that i wonder how pretty it will look in a few months time... after the metal has naturally oxidised and scratched a little being such a soft metal. Would be good if we could come up with a simple way of preserving this look while at the same time protecting the pen?
> 
> Anyones thoughts on this? there's the obvious ones such as anodising it, though i appreciate thats not a simple method.. i was more thinking along the lines of a laquer of some type.. and i think i did come across a chemical whih you could apply to ali to stop it oxidising, though i wonder if it would hold up to general wear and tear. Certainly worth a few of us to experiment with


 
I've been using my Aluminum and Koa iPad stylus daily for about a month. It is subjected to daily office activity and travel. It doesn't have any big dings in it just a few light scratches and very fine axial (or near so, they almost look helical) scratches. There is a part of the stylus that I don't touch while writing and it isn't scratched. I'm guessing daily use will ward off oxidation. I'm happy with the durability of the Al. Since this is a utilitarian piece I don't mind if it gets scratched.


----------



## BradG (May 18, 2012)

just stumbled across this






Ive no idea how much it is but i would imagine similar could be found from an auto store

Sharkhide



.


----------



## Dustygoose (May 19, 2012)

SWEET!!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 19, 2012)

Great pen!! Now I am going to have a look at Lowes and see if I can find some aluminumnumnum.


----------



## Penultimate (May 19, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> Great pen!! Now I am going to have a look at Lowes and see if I can find some aluminumnumnum.



I recommend getting your aluminum from online metals.com or eBay. The prices are good and you know what material you are getting.


----------



## joefyffe (May 20, 2012)

That pen needs  NOTHING!  Do you hear me?  NOTHING!!!!!     B U tiful!


----------

